# Shopify vs. Opentshirts



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

Question for you guys. I saw a post but no answer, but I was/am planning on setting up my site with Shopify but have looked at Opentshirts. I don't want a full customization section (clipart) only text for my shirts and hats to go along with my designs so not sure if Shopify has apps that I could implement. I have not used either so not sure of all apps that are offered. I looked at hotscrips but that is out of the DIY range that I have. If anyone has any experience of suggestions they would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't reply to your answare, but for the big difference is that opentshirt is free instead shotify is for pay.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

jessica873 said:


> Question for you guys. I saw a post but no answer, but I was/am planning on setting up my site with Shopify but have looked at Opentshirts. I don't want a full customization section (clipart) only text for my shirts and hats to go along with my designs so not sure if Shopify has apps that I could implement. I have not used either so not sure of all apps that are offered. I looked at hotscrips but that is out of the DIY range that I have. If anyone has any experience of suggestions they would be appreciated.
> Thanks


You are comparing a t-shirt design tool vs. an ecommerce cart. The search for the best, cheapest design tool is an ongoing on, you should search the forums, lots of discussions on here.


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

I think thats where I got confused with opentshirts because I wasn't for sure if it was just a design tool or all encompassing. (including a cart) I have been reading since I posted so probably should of deleted the post a week ago 
thanks


----------



## prarieshrimps (Jun 16, 2013)

Openshirts works with Opencart. It takes awhile to get it installed and working and there isn't much for documentation. The free version only works with OC 1.5.


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

Im using Opentshirts.

It's a DESIGN tool (Flash based) it wont run on browsers without FLASH.
Its a cart too.

You need to do all the work in configuring and enhancing your websites so you should have a good technical background.

Its free you only need to pay for the HOSTING and domain name.

Shopify is a SAAS (software as a service) not much work to do just upload your product and your good to go.
There is no Design tool included. This is purely shopping cart.

There are some SAAS website that is both shopping and design tool. You can check
Online T-Shirt Designer and Business Software for printing and embroidery | DecoNetwork but there are plenty out there use google.


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

jaroh said:


> Im using Opentshirts.
> 
> It's a DESIGN tool (Flash based) it wont run on browsers without FLASH.
> Its a cart too.
> ...


Thanks I'm going to check it out!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

There is also Wordpress with WooCommerce and they have simple design tools available as well. Like OpenTShirts, you only pay for hosting and the plugin ($20 I think) because Wordpress and Woocommerce are free.


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yea. I'm looking for something that let's me have stock shirts for sale as well as a section to design tees. I will be using plastisol transfers, rhinestones and heat transfer vinyl. Ive been reading today about inkjet transfers so that I can offer more custimaztion with my transfers and faster turn arounds when ppl order. Just a bit of a learning curve. Its a lot more to it than being able to use the heat press machine :relaxed:


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

jessica873 said:


> Yea. I'm looking for something that let's me have stock shirts for sale as well as a section to design tees. I will be using plastisol transfers, rhinestones and heat transfer vinyl. Ive been reading today about inkjet transfers so that I can offer more custimaztion with my transfers and faster turn arounds when ppl order. Just a bit of a learning curve. Its a lot more to it than being able to use the heat press machine :relaxed:


Both Opencart/OpenTShirts and Wordpress/WooCommerce will allow you to do this.

Both will require time and effort to set up the shops, but it's not impossible. My site uses a bunch of fun custom plugins to do what I want to do using Wordpress/WooCommerce and I have an OpenTShirts site that sits around until I have a lot of time to devote to it.


----------

